# Overclocking Athlon 3000+



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 13, 2007)

Please tell me how I can overclock my CPU. My PC config is:
AMD Athlon 64 3000+, MSI RS482M2-IL Motherboard, 512 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM, 80 GB 

SATA 7200 RPM HDD running WinXP.

Please describe the process in detail. Also mention the links to any software or 

firmware upgrades required.


----------



## a_tif (Dec 13, 2007)

Arun the Gr8 said:
			
		

> Please tell me how I can overclock my CPU. My PC config is:
> AMD Athlon 64 3000+, MSI RS482M2-IL Motherboard, 512 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM, 80 GB
> 
> SATA 7200 RPM HDD running WinXP.
> ...


 

search the forum, there r many overclocking threads


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 15, 2007)

a_tif said:
			
		

> search the forum, there r many overclocking threads



I did search but didnt get any satisfactory links. Can u specify one for me...

Moreover I wanted my PC spec centric Overclocking guide. I found one on the 

internet but it had an Asus mobo...


----------

